# Is "Variable light distribution" possible without "high beam assist"?



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

*Is "Variable light distribution" possible without "high beam assist"?*

Im wondering if it's possible to enable "variable light distribution" even if you don't have the high beam asist?

I'd like to code the VLD to an F22 that doesn't have "high beam assist" 5AC, but the question came cause I saw my friends 2010 F10 which doesn't have "high beam assist" but it does have the decoding for VLD S8S4A in the VO

So I wonder if I can just enable VLD by just VO code FEM_BODY ? like shown here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8051614&postcount=53
without doing the 5AP

any input would be appreciated


----------



## Scobar (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Might as well give it a go.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I wonder how can I tell if it's working or not....

What is it supposed to do in the case there is no high beam assist ?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

mvaccaro said:


> I wonder how can I tell if it's working or not....
> 
> What is it supposed to do in the case there is no high beam assist ?


One way to tell if its working is to turn your headlights on and shine them at a wall. Like in your garage. When the VLD is working the left and right headlights will move independently. If you have fog lights, turn them on after you've watched the headlights move at start up. When you turn the fogs on, both headlights will move towards each other and center themselves in front of you. Turning the fogs on, disables the VLD.


----------



## BMWOO7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Give it a try and please let us know what results you get. I'm kinda in the same boat. I have HBA, but no 5AC, just 8S4 on my F12 and have been wanting to do the same.

I've seen similar vehicles with it working, just don't know yet how they've done it....


----------



## BMWOO7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Love this car / color combination!!


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

BMWOO7 said:


> Love this car / color combination!!


Thanks!

Sent from your moms house


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

well the VLD worked

and you can VO code FEMBODY

or just

Variable light distribution	Yes	FEM_BODY	3073	C_AFS_ENA	nitch_aktiv	aktiv 
Variable light distribution	Yes	FEM_BODY	3073	LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y 9C 9C B0	9C 9C 9C


----------



## opjose (Aug 2, 2016)

In case anyone is interested.

I removed 8S4 from my E90 then wrote the VO to CAS & NFRM.

I then read out the NFRM module and changed

AHL2_ENABLE to Aktiv

The FRM restarted when I wrote back the changes.

And VLD worked immediately w/o HBA.


----------

